# Goat Milk Chocolates, Fudge ect ect ? ? ?



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering is products like truffles, fudge, and other dessert items labled with "Goat Milk" would sell better or worse. I think most consumers would pass, because of the "billy goat" idea.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it depends on where you are trying to market it. The people at whole foods would probably approve of goat milk, some other markets maybe not so much. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

where will you be advertising?


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I am not planning on marketing anything, I was just curious.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

I find that people I offer goat milk products to are reluctant to try it. When I passed out glasses of milk from my LaManchas to family, some would not even taste it, and others made horrible faces as it was going to their mouths as though they thought they were about to drink poison. Then those who tried it realized it was really good. I actually made a dish the other day with goat parmesan cheese, and did not tell anyone it was goat until they said the cheese was really good...Now I have a couple of friends who 'borrow' a gallon of milk a week lol. I'm hoping to sell them a doeling in the spring and they can board it with me and breed to my buck. 

So you might find some resistance to goat milk candies. 

I think that my raw goat milk makes the best ice cream I have ever tasted! It's so rich and creamy. I'm about to try making homemade caramels with goat milk.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since I have only ever used the milk my girls give, ALL my baked goods and general everyday cooking has goat milk or goat cheese...and butter in them. My fudges and ice creams are a favorite with my co workers and family.

A winter time favorite of mine is a milk based potato soup loaded with an aged soft goat cheese :drool:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I am fairly new to goats. I just started milking 3 does in August. I have been making all kinds of goodies with the milk.... fugde, cheese, pudding. I have a family that turns up their noses at the things I make. It's kind of upsetting since my hubby and I spend all our free time doing goat stuff and making goat stuff. The fudge is awesome and they all acted like I was trying to poison them. I do not understand why so many people turn their noses up at goats milk. It is truly the best milk I have ever had.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

I understand that one...I spend a lot of my time with my milk goats and my family has a jug of 2% pasteurized yucky cheap brand cow milk from the store in the fridge...while the other fridge is overflowing with free, sweet, healthy for you goat milk...During the summer I was throwing some away because it would go bad faster than I could make cheese..cheese which no one but me ate. The funny thing is, the only cheese I made that my husband likes is one that didn't work! It was supposed to be pepper jack and it came out tasting like a really really nice parmesan with peppers in it. Wish I knew what I did wrong so I can do it again lol. 

Goat milk does get a reputation for having a bad 'goaty' taste, but I don't taste it. My husband does. He tells me that anything I make with goat milk 'tastes like the goats smell'. He doesn't like the milk, but at least he likes the goats, so I don't have to worry about him deciding they are a waste of money. He's the only one I have given goat milk to that can taste any off flavor, so I think it is him, not the milk.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I think the "goaty taste" is all in their heads! The only reason my husband let me get goats is he's the cheese maker. I take care of them, milk them etc. He makes cheese with the extra milk. He drinks it too and loves it! Every animal must serve a purpose here.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes different goats will have a stronger flavor of milk....ARIEL, try milking your does into separate containers and mark the name of the doe....if your hubby is willing, try tasting each does milk individually, it could be just one of your girls that has the stronger milk and mixing them together would turn it all strong. I milked Alpines, Nubians and Toggs when I was still at home, out of those three breeds of does, the Alpine had a strong goaty flavor to her milk, the others were fine.

It very well could be that your hubby has it in his head that the milk is "goaty" but the separate milkings could be the answer.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

A couple of years ago at an event, I switched all the milks -replaced all the cows milk with goats milk I had bought at the supermarket, - nobody noticed the difference in their teas/coffees. I think what needs to be done is marketing - via blind taste testing, have both available, goat and cow products and see how many notice then. Even if you switch the container -and put the goats product in - people will not notice. They say after the fact, but reality they don't.


----------

